# blythe street captain hugh Carson



## r b quiery

It is with regret that I post that captain Hugh [kit] Carson has passed away. A real gent & I am shure that those of us that passed through belfasts blythe street will fondly remember him as he struggled to get us through our tickets. R.I.P.


----------



## Somerton

Very sorry to hear about Captain Hugh Carson,s death . I remember him in the Ulster Polytechnic at Jordanstown a long time go . I think his Father was in the sea school in Corporation Street Belfast in the 1950,s . Another gentleman . My condolences to his family and friends.
Alex C .


----------



## bluemoon

I am sorry to hear of the death of Capt "Kit" Carson. As a sparks I did not attend Blythe Street, I trained at Hardcastle Street, but Capt Carson took us for boat work every Thursday afternoon at Clarendon Dock; or in adverse weather we would go around to Blythe Street to learn some basic navigation.
He was a fine man and a smile was never far from his face.


----------



## tiachapman

r i p


----------



## Lanzabry

A fondly remembered gentleman. R.I.P.


----------



## Winmar

Really saddened to hear this. My father took mates and masters at Belfast in the early 70's. He always spoke about the great support that he got from Captain Hugh Carson. My father started in the Foc'sle and said that the ticket process would have been very hard without Capt Carson's support and advice. May he Rest in Peace.


----------

